# Abandoned Wounderland Rides In Abandoned part of Wheelgate Nottinghamshire



## findnewnews (Feb 10, 2019)

During my visit to wheelgate with family we headed round to the assault course in the distance in the tree's i noticed a large blue object curiosity took the better of me and i went to have a look after trekking through a few bushes tree's and leaves i came across and abandoned blue frame a abandoned rocking horse ride and abandoned kids jeep tree house and decapted gnomes "graveyard" where it looks as if the staff have had a little bit of fun after looking through child hood photos i realise that these rides where apart of the old theme park that stood there called "wonderland" but was closed not long after 2004 after a young girl known as "megan wilcox" tripped and fell running towards a helter skelter clearly these parts of wonderland have not been disposed of so have left remained when they changed there name to wonderland, you will have to pay for park entry to see this place but keep your eyes out for the absolutely creepy looking but and absolute beauty becareful of the kids jeep as the floor is rotting and so is the round about ive attached some photos below of this little treasure. 

danni.







https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...160681.-2207520000.1549757358.&type=3&theater


----------



## krela (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi, please read the guide to posting location reports and edit this accordingly. As you will notice, we require photos to be included in posts, not just links to external sites.


----------

